# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  Jet Propulsion Laboratory, NASA, Pasadena, California, USA

## Airicist

NASA

Website - jpl.nasa.gov

youtube.com/NASAJPL

vimeo.com/jplraw

facebook.com/NASAJPL

twitter.com/NASAJPL

linkedin.com/company/jet-propulsion-laboratory

instagram.com/nasajpl

Jet Propulsion Laboratory on Wikipedia

Founded by Caltech faculty, NASA's Jet Propulsion Laboratory (JPL) is a division of Caltech and is the leading U.S. center for the robotic exploration of the solar system.

Artificial Intelligence, Scheduling, Autonomous Systems - Steve Chien

Projects:

Aerobot

VERITAS (Venus Emissivity, Radio Science, InSAR, Topography, and Spectroscopy)

LLAMA, quadruped robot

Shapeshifter, transforming robot

Automaton Rover for Extreme Environments (AREE)

PUFFER (Pop-Up Flat Folding Explorer Robot)

InSight, robotic Mars lander

Buoyant Rover for under ice exploration

MarCO, orbiter spacecrafts

VolcanoBot 1, volcano-diving robot

Surrogate (Supervised Remote Robot with Guided Autonomy/Teleoperation)

RoboSimian, simian-inspired, limbed robot

Crazy Engineering

ATHLETE (All-Terrain Hex-Limbed Extra-Terrestrial Explorer), six-legged robotic lunar rover

Rock climbing robot

----------


## Airicist

Gesture-Based Robot Control with Variable Autonomy from the JPL BioSleeve 

Published on May 16, 2013




> Presented at ICRA 2013 by Michael T. Wolf, Christopher Assad, Matthew T. Vernacchia, Joshua Fromm, and Henna L. Jethani from the Jet Propulsion Laboratory and the Massachusetts Institute of Technology.

----------


## Airicist

Curiosity Rover Report (Aug. 23, 2013): The Odometer Keeps Turning 

Published on Aug 22, 2013




> While Curiosity continues to blaze a trail to Mount Sharp, the rover takes time to shoot a Martian moon movie

----------


## Airicist

Ape-Like RoboSimian Under Construction 

Published on Aug 19, 2013




> RoboSimian is an ape-like robot designed to meet the disaster-recovery tasks of the DARPA Robotics Challenge.
> 
> This video shows RoboSimian and its unique hands under construction at NASA's Jet Propulsion Laboratory, Pasadena, Calif., as well as simulations of the finished robot.
> 
> The RoboSimian team is led by JPL. Stanford University, Palo Alto, Calif., collaborated on the development of the robot's unique hands.

----------


## Airicist

Published on Nov 6, 2013




> JPL has developed the worlds first rock climbing robot. This video presents climbing trials at vertical, overhanging, and inverted angles, and a zero-g drill for astronauts.
> 
> "Video Presentation of a Rock Climbing Robot," by Aaron Parness, Matt Frost, Jonathan A King, Nitish Thatte, Kevin Witkoe, Moises Nevarez, Michael Garrett, Hrand Aghazarian, and Brett Kennedy, from JPL/Caltech, was presented at IROS 2013 in Tokyo, Japan.

----------


## Airicist

Testing a Space Rover Under Alaskan Ice

Published on Jun 23, 2014




> In a first-time success, NASA remote pilots a roving, untethered vehicle under Alaska's ice. It's a milestone in the quest to develop an unmanned vehicle that could one day plumb the icy reaches of Jupiter's moon Europa.

----------


## Airicist

Streamed live on Jul 18, 2014




> #NextGiantLeap
> 10:30 a.m. PT (1730 UTC)
> 
> NASA TV will air a live conversation about the future of space exploration with actor, director and narrator Morgan Freeman. He will speak at NASA's Jet Propulsion Laboratory in Pasadena, California, about his personal vision for space. The event also will include NASA astronaut Reid Wiseman participating from the International Space Station.

----------


## Airicist

Space Robotics (live public talk)

Streamed live on Oct 20, 2016




> Original air date: Oct. 20 at 7 p.m. PT (10 p.m. ET, 02:00 UTC/GMT)
> 
> The ability to rove the surface of Mars has revolutionized NASA missions. With more advanced mobility, cliff faces, cave ceilings, and the surfaces of asteroids and comets could be explored. This talk will present the work of the Robotic Rapid Prototyping Lab at NASA's Jet Propulsion Laboratory. This includes grippers for NASA’s Asteroid Redirect Mission, which plans to extract a 15-ton boulder from the surface of an asteroid, and alter the asteroid’s orbit, a method that could prevent future impacts to the Earth. The talk will also present gecko-inspired adhesives currently being tested on the International Space Station, miniaturized robots that can drive across surfaces in zero gravity, and rock climbing robots traversing giant lava tubes in New Mexico. We will discuss not only the projects, but the new tools and techniques (3-D printers, computer-aided-design software, miniature electronics) that allow us to build and iterate robots more quickly than ever before.
> 
> Speaker: Aaron Parness
> 
> Extreme Environment Robotics Group, JPL

----------


## Airicist

He builds space robots for a living | Best job ever

Published on Nov 9, 2016




> As a mechanical engineer at NASA's Jet Propulsion Lab, Kobie Boykins has the awesome privilege of building stuff, only to blast it millions of miles away into space at thousands of miles an hour. He goes into work every day with the enviable job of revealing the remarkable mysteries of our universe, and as part of that mission, he's had a hand in building all of the rovers that have landed on Mars: Sojourner, Spirit, Opportunity, and Curiosity.

----------


## Airicist

Article "NASA JPL’s AI chief on interstellar robot meetings and the search for ET"

by Colm Gorey
December 4, 2019

----------


## Airicist

Spacecraft Origami (live public talk)

Jan 15, 2021




> For years, engineers have had to deal with "the tyranny of the fairing," that anything you want to send into space has to fit into the protective nosecone on top of the rocket. A field of advanced design has been looking for new ways to improve our engineering, using the centuries-old artform to dream bigger.
> 
> Host:
> Brian White, Public Services Office, NASA/JPL
> 
> Co-Host:
> Thalia Rivera, Public Outreach Specialist, NASA/JPL
> 
> Speaker(s):
> ...

----------


## Airicist2

JPL and the space age: the breaking point

Sep 23, 2022




> The Jet Propulsion Laboratory’s success in landing the low-cost Mars Pathfinder mission in 1997 was viewed as proof that spacecraft could be built more often and for far less money — a radical cultural change NASA termed “Faster, Better, Cheaper.”
> 
> This era also coincided with the discovery of a Mars rock that hinted at the possibility of microbial life elsewhere in the solar system. NASA’s reaction was to envision a steady stream of missions to Mars — all done at cut-rate costs. In fact, the next challenge taken on by JPL was to fly two missions to Mars for the price of the single Pathfinder mission. Mars Climate Orbiter and the Mars Polar Lander both made it to the launch pad, on time and on budget, but were lost upon arrival at Mars, resulting in one of the most difficult periods in the history of JPL. 
> 
> “The Breaking Point” tells the story of the demise of these two missions and the abrupt end of NASA’s “Faster, Better, Cheaper” era.

----------

